# It was a very good day!



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

This is a magnificent machine. I may go broke on 9mm ammo.
Be safe, Frank.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Very nice, glad you like it! :numbchuck:


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Careful sounds like you are coming down with a bad case of the SIGness......


----------



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

chessail77 said:


> Careful sounds like you are coming down with a bad case of the SIGness......


Yea, I got it bad.
Thanks, Frank.


----------



## sleepy (Dec 5, 2012)

Your Sig must be sick!!!! It threw up a bunch of brass!!:smt170 Looks like it was a GREAT day.


----------

